# Rikon 10-305 bandsaw



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

While there are some tasks for which I would love to have a bandsaw in the shop, I don't (as of yet) do any resawing to speak of, and can't overall justify the cost of one of the top-notch 14" bandsaws out there today.

That said, Highland Woodworking has a special on the Rikon 10-305 (10", 1/3 HP, 4 5/8 resaw capacity) for $199 plush reasonable shipping, and I'm tempted. 

Part of my rationale is that this could serve as a scroll saw (which I don't have) with a 1/8" blade, giving me a much better tool for cutting templates than my saber saw.

Any thoughts on whether using a bandsaw as a scrollsaw is like using a hammer as a screwdriver, or if it actually is a reasonable concept?

Thanks-

Bob


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

From one Bob to another, how about checking out my thread below on this subject :dance3:

http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/18270-no-youre-not-seeing-double.html


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Go for it, sounds like one that would fit your needs.


----------



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

Bob N... yeah, your thread is what gave me the idea.

Have you been using the li'l guy as a scrollsaw yet? I was wondering if practice was matching theory. (I started a new thread for the 10-315 cuz I figured the uses for a small bandsaw deserved their own spotlight.  )

Bob


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Bob,

The 10-305 does an excellent job at scrolling for me with a 3/16 Timberwolf blade and the Carter stabilizer. I still enjoy my scroll saw for more complex and detail work, but for cutting a quick curve, the little Rikon gets first billing in my shop 

You won't be sorry if you get this little guy, very handy and very well made.


----------



## thistlefly (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks, Bob.

Now I have great backup info for why this purchase just makes SENSE... which personally, I think is just as important as the particularly attractive shade of green...

Y'all have a great New Year now, I'll update the thread when the new little beast arrives and gets installed. :dance3:

Bob


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Can't wait to hear about what you think when it arrives.

Happy New Year to you too Bob!


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

A bandsaw is a very versatile bit of kit. Bigger is better. If you are a wood turner you would give it some use. As a guitar builder it is essential. I own 2 bandsaws, one cuts metal, a Hegner scrollsaw, and a Eumenia Radial Arm Saw. I don't seem to need a circular saw, although I have access to one at school.


----------

